# Dock/day 3 - final update



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Still a lot to do - but the hard part is complete.


----------



## Ragon210 (Jul 11, 2013)

its lookin good!


----------



## 4hooks (Jul 15, 2009)

That's looks great!! Been done that it's a lot of work but worth it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Looks good !


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

That is a mighty fine looking dock!


----------



## gastonfish (Mar 24, 2012)

Looks great! And a beautiful location


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

So when's the dock par-tay??


----------



## Mike Moore (Feb 10, 2010)

Nice job!


----------



## Catchin Hell (Oct 9, 2007)

Just need some lights and pole holders now...


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Looks great brother!!!


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Good job. And shaded. How nice is that?

Now get those brush piles out!


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Thanks guys. The dock faces straight east cheating me out of the sunsets but I get shaded afternoons, warm winter mornings, beautiful sunrises, and about 3 afternoons a month - a full moon rise over the water that will make you cry. I have cleats, lights, bumpers, bird house, benches, etc waiting to be installed plus another raised deck and stairs that I will work on between fishing trips. Thanks for all the comments

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------

